# HTML / CSS Editor - Brackets!



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2015)

And I present you Brackets!
http://brackets.io/

Working on Brackets I can say that is awesome!!! The best editor ever made for Web developers! Develop by adobe! Free and Open Source!




















Has a few dependencies, great gui, fast, efficient and we must port this for sure!!!!
Is absolutely the best HTML editor ever tried and programming on it is amazing!!!!

You can split and work on HTML and CSS on the same time. Icons, colors etc preview on small balloons. Writing code give suggestions, with Control + k open a small window who gives explanation of the command and a lot more!!! I am so excited!
I want this on ports for sure!!!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2015)

A lot of people like Brackets and it's usually recommended along with Sublime. I looked at it briefly some time ago but didn't feel the need to switch from vim and I definitely won't switch for icons, colors and balloons.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2015)

Trust me. Is way better than any no X11 editor. When you write color, suggest all available colors! When you want to insert image and write the first letter, understands what icon you want and filles all the other! Is too fast and so beautiful. Brackets writes the half code for you. Fills all the obvious, autoclose the brackets and when you want to do your job fast and easy as developer, this is just a gun on your hands! May you love vi. Ok. But still is a very good IDE
Also with the same logic we have also Geany IDE with the possibility of writing HTML and CSS. That means that here we stop porting other software just because we have 3-4 that do our job?
Then we shouldn't port Chromium because we have Firefox, shouldn't port bluefish or Netbeans because we have geany and we shouldn't port Emacs because we have vi.
Sounds so wrong!


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 11, 2015)

+1 from me!

Choice is always good and there are other Chromium-based editors like Light Table or Atom that currently have no port, so porting Brackets will hopefully help in porting them too.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2015)

Porting Brackets first off all will help me who want to do my job and I can't and I search for Linux Machines!  Who is me? Nobody. Just a simple person. But I could be developer or someone more important than me. This is not about Brackets but about MySQL-Workbench and a lot of useful tools that we need.
Options and alternatives are always good. Gives you the freedom to choose and the possibility to fit your needs.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> That means that here we stop porting other software just because we have 3-4 that do our job?


I didn't say that. My comment was about Brackets and that people seem to like it, who like those sort of things, but I have no use for it in the same way I would never use Dreamweaver.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok. Sorry. I felt like I attacked on you. I didn't want this. Just this days I feel... I don't know. I have all the time nerves, I have bad mood and none interest for nothing.
I don't know what's going wrong with me. The problem is that nothing bad happened to explain my bad mood and I try to understand why I feel like this


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2015)

Νever mind. I would like so much to see Brackets on ports. Is anyone interested?


----------



## serpent7776 (Mar 11, 2015)

Seems good for people who write a lot od css, but still I would never switch from vim. Main reason is brackets is language specific editor - it would be unusable to write C/C++/perl/etc... in it. Vim gives me possibility to write code in any language.
Besides it's really hard to use other editor when you learn vim.
Anyway it's always good to port piece of interesting opensource project IMO.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2015)

I always use Geany for programming. But specific for Html and CSS I prefer this. Is doing exactly that created for.
I would like to learn vi but I don't understand why to do so much effort to learn an editor.


----------



## serpent7776 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, vim is not easy to learn, but when once learned it lets you write faster (and you never have to use mouse again).
It reminds me of one joke:

Q: How do you generate a random string?
A: Put a newbie in front of Vim and ask him to save and exit.

Also vim is better vi


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2015)

Haha


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 12, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> I have all the time nerves, I have bad mood and none interest for nothing.


You just got married. Now you feel like the rest of us do.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 12, 2015)

Ι am not married yet but I live with my girlfriend 2 years now in the same home. Is almost the same. I don't see any difference. Marriage is the meaning of share our lives each other. We already do that  But I feel like married


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 12, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> A lot of people like Brackets and it's usually recommended along with Sublime. I looked at it briefly some time ago but didn't feel the need to switch from vim and I definitely won't switch for icons, colors and balloons.



It's also apparently a desktop application written entirely in JavaScript. Ugh. Projects like this, Node.js, Yeoman and Jade are often recommended because front-end developers are already familiar with JavaScript, and can therefore adapt their workflow without learning something new. Personally, I don't see why JavaScript should be used as a general-purpose language, and I'm all for empowering oneself by putting effort into learning new skills and gaining new perspectives. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## mag (Mar 19, 2015)

I think that instead of posting here what port you want to see in FreeBSD, you can somehow add these ports here (contacting someone having access to wiki.FreeBSD.org maybe). In this way, people working on ports can have a complete list of wanted ports in front of them.


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm looking at porting it for you. But I'm skeptical of anything Adobe puts out -- proprietary.
Anyway. I'll look through the source. 

--Chris


----------



## tingo (Mar 21, 2015)

And I thought Atom was "the shit" as they say...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 14, 2015)

Any news on porting Brackets?


----------



## hukadan (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi sk8harddiefast.11497/">sk8harddiefast,
If you have time to look into this post, you might be able to use Brackets on FreeBSD. As you can see, there are still limitations that I did not have time to look into. But I am sure it is just a matter of tweaking and reading the doc. Unfortunately, I do not have the time to push the test further.


----------

